# "The Green Man"



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Been working on this piece of aspen that was rescued from a trimmings pile in the Bridger/Teton National Forest for a few days now. Originally I carved it to use as a stick topper . That's not happening now as the wife has appropriated it and repurposed it, I doubt I will get it back anytime soon. Maybe this winter I can repurpose it back to a stick topper!! Thanks for looking.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I understand how that works Mark. My Bride take possession of many of my carvings.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Superb. Wish I was up to that standard!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I keep telling myself to learn to carve like that and to learn woodburning techniques. That's awesome!


----------

